# Bathroom exhaust fan location - ok to install above shower?



## pburgh19 (Nov 23, 2015)

I'm getting ready to install an exhaust fan in my new basement bathroom. I'm stuck on where to place it. In the photos, you can see I have two locations to choose from. My issue is that there is a beam the separates the shower and bathroom spaces. I'm thinking this will cause the moist air to pool directly above the shower. If I place the fan outside of the shower, it won't be able to move that air. If I put the fan in the shower, it will have direct access to that moist air _and_ provide a light directly overhead. One other plus is that I can run an uninterrupted 4" rigid duct directly outside. 

My question is... is it safe to put the fan in the shower space? The literature that came with the fan (Broan) says it can be installed there, just has to be GFCI protected, of course. 

The main bathroom space will have two wall sconces flanking the vanity mirror. I'm thinking this will be enough light for the space if the shower light is not on. The room is 5.5' x 11.5' not including the shower bump-out.


----------



## oh'mike (Sep 18, 2009)

Go for it---I almost always install a fan light above the shower----and typically use an over sized fan ----

Check your code---in some instances the fan/light must be wired into a GFCI circuit.


----------



## Oso954 (Jun 23, 2012)

> Check your code---in some instances the fan/light must be wired into a GFCI circuit.


The NEC does not directly require a GFCI for a fan or fan light over the shower. However, the NEC does require you to follow the MFG instructions. 
So, if Broan says it is required, it is "required by code".


----------



## pburgh19 (Nov 23, 2015)

Thanks... over the shower it is! It's not a large bathroom, so the GFCI near the vanity will handle the fan.


----------



## Ron6519 (Mar 28, 2007)

I use the Fantech units. They are mounted in the space above the ceiling. I can have multiple vent locations pulling moist air out of the room. I would put one exhaust vent in the shower area and one in the main bath ceiling.


----------



## oh'mike (Sep 18, 2009)

Ron6519 said:


> I use the Fantech units. They are mounted in the space above the ceiling. I can have multiple vent locations pulling moist air out of the room. I would put one exhaust vent in the shower area and one in the main bath ceiling.


Do you have a link to those? That sounds like an answer to some tight situations----


----------



## pburgh19 (Nov 23, 2015)

I had never heard of Fantech, so I dug a bit:

http://www.bathroomfanexperts.com/product.php?p=fantech_pb110h&product=175264&category=4382

This looks like a nice setup. My only issue would be having to use a horizontal install and finding a damper that fully seals in that orientation. Anyone know of one that would work? I've also got less than the recommend 8' between vent and fan (but it I think that's more for noise).


----------



## Ron6519 (Mar 28, 2007)

pburgh19 said:


> I had never heard of Fantech, so I dug a bit:
> 
> http://www.bathroomfanexperts.com/product.php?p=fantech_pb110h&product=175264&category=4382
> 
> This looks like a nice setup. My only issue would be having to use a horizontal install and finding a damper that fully seals in that orientation. Anyone know of one that would work? I've also got less than the recommend 8' between vent and fan (but it I think that's more for noise).


There will be a damper in the roof or wall cap you use to exhaust the ductwork. What's above the bathroom ceiling? Another floor or attic space?


----------



## pburgh19 (Nov 23, 2015)

Ron6519 said:


> There will be a damper in the roof or wall cap you use to exhaust the ductwork. What's above the bathroom ceiling? Another floor or attic space?


Above the bathroom ceiling is my son's bedroom.  There's no where to run the ducting but straight out the side of the house. It's a 100% horizontal run from the bathroom to the side of the house. There is no option to go down or up, only sideways.

Also, sent you a PM, Ron. thx


----------



## pburgh19 (Nov 23, 2015)

I returned the Broan unit in favor of a Fantech PB110L7. The bathroom is only ~65 sq ft so I'm going to try with one vent for now. Will post pics when I get it installed! Thank you for the suggestions.


----------



## pburgh19 (Nov 23, 2015)

The eagle has landed.  Here's what you get in the Fantech PB110L7 kit:










I also picked up 25' feet of insulated 4" and [what I thought was going to be a Fantech FD60EM switch/timer, but instead turned out to be] a Leviton LTB60-1LZ. Apparently Leviton makes the timer for Fantech... confirmed that over the phone with Fantech support. 

Initial installation was pretty straight-forward. I used about 4' of the ducting because I don't have much space behind the shower. I used band clamps underneath the foil/insulation... ended up with a really nice and snug run. I think it's on there for good. I used quite a bit foil tape on the inside and outside, along with a zip tie... which ended up looking pretty junky, but hey, it's up in the ceiling where no one will critique it. 




























The parts seem to be nice quality. Will be wiring it this weekend hopefully. And yes, I will be replacing the rim joist insulation with rigid foam at some point in this project.


----------



## Ron6519 (Mar 28, 2007)

When I install fans that are that quiet, I use timer switches. Otherwise people forget to turn it off and it runs all day.


----------



## pburgh19 (Nov 23, 2015)

Ron6519 said:


> When I install fans that are that quiet, I use timer switches. Otherwise people forget to turn it off and it runs all day.


Yep! That's why I'm using a Leviton LTB60-1LZ. Hit the 60-min button and forget about it.


----------

